# When did your daughter wear size 3T?



## bananasmom (Aug 2, 2002)

I like to buy ahead, and am curious how old _most_ girls were when they could wear 3T. So far, my kiddo has been fitting in the size range that is her age - she is almost 14 months, and wears 12-18 month clothes.

I realize that it isn't an exact science, and I don't really mind if I pick up a few bargains that don't fit when she needs them (hey - there's always ebay!).

TIA for your response!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Well, we won't be a good indicator then because dd already wears some brands in 3T. I usually have to hem the pants though. She's 12.5 months now and almost 28 lbs 30.5"
We also CD so thay creates a poof in the butt area


----------



## SaraC (Jan 11, 2002)

My DD wears a 3T at 2 years old. She is 39 inches tall and weighs 39 pounds. She even wears some 4T things. But she is on the tall side.


----------



## dentente (Aug 14, 2002)

My kid was in a 3T at 18 months and is in a 4T at 2. So we would not be helpful as to what is normal. She's been on the 95th to 100th percentile all along. I don't think you can go wrong buying big ahead of time if you see something cute that is a good value. They will be that size eventually, even if it's briefly, as was our case. I tend to buy things that can be used by either sex too. I plan to recycle much of these clothes for my next baby. Stuff like overalls, jeans and neutral colored polo shirts. I add hairbows or pink shoes and my dd seems girly enough.

Denny


----------



## Dragon (Nov 4, 2002)

For her first year and a bit, my daughter always fit perfectly into the size that corresponded to her age. I found that the toddler-sized clothing becomes a little more variable, though. One company's 3T is more like another's 2T.

My daughter is turning 3 next month and she can wear some clothes that are 2T, some that are 3T, and some that are 4T. The 4T clothes tend to be baggy and long, but more comfortable than the form-fitting clothes that some manufacturers deem to be appropriate for toddler girls. My experience has been that I have better luck finding bargains in unisex or boys' clothes.


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

It definitely depends on the brand, style and, of course, general size of your dd. If she is small she will most likely be in 3T right around 3 (go figure!) If she is average she will probably fit them around 2.5-3ish. If she is a little bigger, she might wear them as early as 2.

I have found that for my "average" sized toddler, Gap and Hannas tend to run big, Gymboree runs true to size and many boutique brands (Lulu, Cach Cach) run small.


----------



## Potty Diva (Jun 18, 2003)

My Dd wears a 3T and she is 27 months old, weighs 28 pounds and is 34.5 inches tall. I agrree it depends on the brand, and whether your child is in cloth/sposies/or panties.

In cloth diapers DD (at 18-24 months) always wore a 2T and sometimes 3T. Now that she is potty learning and only in panties she can amazingly enough wear some 12 month clothing(shorts fit great, pants are to short) She does consistently wear a 2-3T shirt though. MIL bought her some garage sale clothes and she has a 4T shortall outfit that is 4T and SNUG.

It would be nice if all clothing manufacturers had one standard of sizing, and stuck with it


----------

